
JSON License and Apache Projects - rectang
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-legal-discuss/201611.mbox/%3C0CE2E8C9-D9B7-404D-93EF-A1F8B07189BF%40apache.org%3E
======
rectang
Whether it's cutesy or whether it's a philosophical statement, the JSON
license is not practical for use in today's open source ecosystem.

